

Show HN: Ultimate mashup Web-based music player (Last.FM API) - sprockettyz
http://thepara.de

======
sprockettyz
About the web-app: \- Fast & free. Possibly one of the fastest ways to play
music on your desktop.

\- Source agnostic (currently Youtube powered, but the eventual idea is that
your playlists are agnostic of where the music comes from.The app will find a
way to play it eg. soundcloud/youtube/whatever paid streaming service you use)

\- LOTS of music discovery options. Built from the ground up so you don't need
to have to spend too much time building your own playlist

\- May even be a viable replacement for whatever you use to listen to music on
your desktop

Ongoing work being done: \- Have better curated playlists

\- Better mobile experience (responsive / eventually a standalone app)

\- Enable Last.FM scrobbling

Appreciate ANY feedback / comments / complaints :)

Thanks so much.

~~~
wuliwong
Isn't it powered by last.fm? Was wondering why you said "youtube powered."
Also, when you do start to support youtube, have you thought about how to deal
with search? At least with last.fm or soundcloud you know that you are dealing
with 99% music. But youtube is all over the map. Anyway to filter only music
results? This thing has often been a roadblock in my thinking when trying to
include results in my apps from youtube and the like.

Anyway, its really cool. I'm actually building a music site which will only
have a rudimentary player at first, its mostly focused on discussion,
discovery and voting. Not sure what your end goal is but maybe we started at
different places but are pointing to the same end state?

------
excellentpants
Very cool!

One suggestion: Although it's an extra click, maybe try out a "search artist
only"/"search song only"/etc... approach? I was searching for the band
"everything everything," which only turned-up results with songs with the word
"everything" in it. That or tweak your results ranking mechanism to favor
exact matches?

Keep up the great work.

------
smartera
This is really great.. Very well thought of UI (love that the left playlist
pan is always on even through account registration).

One thing I'd like to see is the ability to add single (or multiple) track(s)
from the playlist that you created for me to my own curated list (without
having to add the whole list).

~~~
sprockettyz
This is indeed a very useful suggestion!

I will build this into the next release...

Thanks so much for the feedback :)

------
kingnight
Well I got up and running immediately with a random song that popped in my
head.

Impressed so far.

What does "full functionality" include?

Unfortunately the artist I picked suffers from sharing the same name as
another — the last.fm scraper doesn't provide a way for me to pick which it
is.

~~~
sprockettyz
Hi Kingnight,

Firstly, thanks for trying the app :)

Which artist were you trying to search for? I'll try to see if there's a way
to get access to that particular artist's page.

Regarding search...

Currently is a "general" search. Meaning, it will search both song titles AND
artist names.

Howeever, the LastFM API also has different types of search eg. search artist
names ONLY, search song titles ONLY etc. This might solve the problem (but
also maybe not). I will incorporate a more advanced search once I think of an
elegant way of layering into the interface.

Another alternative is to have also use another music database (eg.
musicbrainz) which might have better artist information.

Any suggestions for improvement / stuff you like / don't like, I'd be
delighted to hear.

Thanks once again! Sprockettyz

PS: Full functionality mainly means ability to save / share playlists, last.fm
scrobbling (upcoming release), as well as early access to experimental
functionality (one of which is "radio" feature, which I'm quite excited about,
because it really works quite well.).

------
wuliwong
Hey, this is great. It is a good example of design not just being pretty
buttons. :)

~~~
sprockettyz
Thanks Wuliwong! Appreciate the feedback...

